
In Pieces – A CSS-based exhibition celebrating evolutionary distinction - alecsx6
http://species-in-pieces.com/
======
komali2
Lol how do people get this good at css. Whenever I get a css ticket at work I
inevitably find myself in the chrome inspector twiddling levers and switches
until it looks juuuuust right... And then doing it all over again in a day
after QA kicks it back with a "misaligned on Firefox" comment

~~~
johnhenry
In the past, the hardest thing about learning CSS had little to do with the
language itself, but in dealing with inconsistencies for specific browsers
(like "Firefox", as mentioned). Recent efforts by browser manufacturers to
render CSS in accordance with standards, along with the advent of pre/post-
processing tools, have made it easier for developers to focus on the language.

~~~
komali2
Fair, I've only been doing this a year, my older colleagues laugh strangely
whenever I complain about browser inconsistencies. I'm of the understanding I
live in a quite different world :P

~~~
markdown
Designing for email today (Outlook renders emails with Microsoft Word!!) is
only a tiny bit more painful than what designing for the web used to be.

------
PButcher93
Not surprised to see this doing the rounds again. It is a great use of CSS
with a powerful message.

------
serg_chernata
Man, this gave me a pretty sweet dose of nostalgia. The music reminds me of
Billy Bussey's portfolio, from good 10 years ago. It was a mix of flash and 3D
modeling.

Edit

Ha, I found it. Thanks Internet Archive.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20061230155412/http://www.billybu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20061230155412/http://www.billybussey.com/main.html)?

------
ythn
Am I the only one that thought this was going to be an exhibition of outdated
CSS techniques that can still be found on old websites?

~~~
poletopole
Same here. It clicked when I saw the dolphin.

~~~
ryanisnan
Vaquita.

------
joekrill
FYI for ad blockers: I had to disable uBlock to get this to work. I was quite
confused at first because I couldn't figure out what all the fuss was for a
spinning circle!

------
tux1968
That's a decent use of audio too. Even though it automatically plays it isn't
offensive or jarring. Also it goes very quiet if you switch away to another
tab.

Not sure how it was accomplished, but is another very nice touch to an
impressive display.

------
charlieegan3
I know it's all in CSS but the graphics look like those generated by
[https://github.com/fogleman/primitive](https://github.com/fogleman/primitive)

~~~
overcast
This really looks nothing like primitive. Primitive has lots of overlaying
strokes.

------
navs
The fact that this looks as amazing as ever on my JS disabled browser is
well...amazing!

Would love to hear the story behind its development. That kinda CSS would be
pretty tedious to write.

~~~
Yaggo
Interesting that it works without JS, given that the page weights 3.5 MB, of
which ~1 MB is JS and 700 kB is CSS.

~~~
navs
This is a fail on my part. uMatrix reported JS as disabled but apparently
after a reload, the site stopped working.

------
conceptme
I believe this is pretty old one or more years.. also it doesn't work on
firefox.

~~~
vecinu
Works just fine in Firefox minus some animations.

------
howderek
This is absolutely beautiful but I found the text difficult to read.

------
brudgers
Title: Species in Pieces

------
magic_beans
Wow. This is amazing.

